# 2017 lt with 9 speaker bose and wanting more....



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd imagine as long as the speakers you choose are the same resistance as the ones you take out it should be fine.

**One thing I hate about the Mylink system is that when running android auto and listening to spotify you cannot adjust the sound settings. You have to go to the radio or satellite to adjust settings then go back to spotify. Terrible.


----------

